# Anybody with C Skill interested to port enemy terorry?



## minimike (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi

Under ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/source/ET-GPL.zip? is the Sourcecode for Enemy Territorry available. I have tried to compile it but I have no skills in C or C++ and also the build wasn't successfull. I have used clang and gcc34

here is my pastbin
http://debianforum.de/forum/pastebin.php?mode=view&s=35187

It's not important but everybody knows how much good Linux Games runs without proprietary Nvidia Drivers under FreeBSD.....

I don't know no one

cheers Darko


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 1, 2011)

minimike said:
			
		

> It's not important but everybody knows how much good Linux Games runs without proprietary Nvidia Drivers under FreeBSD.....



Can't tell what that sentence is saying.  Would a native FreeBSD version be better than games/enemy-territory or one of the other ports?


```
/usr/ports/games/linux-enemyterritory
/usr/ports/games/linux-enemyterritory-etpro
/usr/ports/games/linux-enemyterritory-etpub
/usr/ports/games/linux-enemyterritory-fortress
/usr/ports/games/linux-enemyterritory-jaymod
/usr/ports/games/linux-enemyterritory-omni-bot
/usr/ports/games/linux-enemyterritory-omni-bot-0660
/usr/ports/games/linux-enemyterritory-shrub
/usr/ports/games/linux-enemyterritory-tce
```


----------



## minimike (Jan 2, 2011)

On a Intel Mobile 965 Express 3D works native really fine. But not with LinuxEmu. Impossible to use Google Earth or some old Linux Games with Intel or ATI Video Cards here. With a native Build customers could use all the native installed FreeBSD Library's from Xorg and they don't need Nvidia Hardware. 


```
darko@schleppi ~/src/enemyterritory/src (hg)-[default] % pkg_search linux | grep dri
linux-kmod-compat-20080408	Adaptation layer to build linux drivers on FreeBSD
linux-dri-7.4_1     	Mesa-based DRI libraries, drivers and binaries (Linux Ubuntu 9.0.4)
linux-f10-dri-7.2_1 	Mesa libGL runtime libraries and DRI drivers (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f8-dri-7.0.2_1	Mesa libGL runtime libraries and DRI drivers (Linux Fedora 8)
linux_dri-7.0_2     	Binary Linux DRI libraries for 3D hardware acceleration of linux apps
linux_dri-devel-6.5.20060624_2	Binary Linux DRI libraries for 3D hardware acceleration of linux apps
linux-gspca-kmod-1.0.20_1	A port of the linux gspcav1 webcam driver
linux-ov511-kmod-1.0_1	A port of the linux ov511 webcam driver
darko@schleppi ~/src/enemyterritory/src (hg)-[default] %
```


```
darko@schleppi ~/src/enemyterritory/src (hg)-[default] % pkg_search linux | grep GLU
linux-f10-libGLU-7.2	Mesa libGLU runtime library (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f8-libGLU-7.0.2_2	Mesa libGLU runtime library (Linux Fedora 8)
linux-libGLU-6.8.2_3	OpenGL utility library (Linux version)
darko@schleppi ~/src/enemyterritory/src (hg)-[default] %
```
They are three Linux DRI Binary's installable. No one works with the Game. And still after I've installed LibGLU. WIth one i couldn't get a screen, another one works with segfaults and with the Last I get one Frame per Second only :/ Seems to bee Softwarerendering with LinuxEmu only
So thats why I am asking. Just use the powerful and trusted Software from FreeBSD without any Hacks they will work only a week. Don't using peculiar Fedora 10 and Ubuntu stuff from somewhere I don't know where. 

cheers Darko


----------



## zspider (Nov 17, 2012)

I know this is an old post, but hey, atleast I looked around for it, instead of posting another one.

I would also support porting the games, unfortunately I have no idea how to do so. Yes you could use the Linux port, but the Linuxulator seems to only want to run in software rendering. Unless you have an Nvidia card, you're stuck with 10 FPS. If you could get it on FreeBSD natively, it would run properly and you wouldn't need to emulate Linux.

No one has to do it, but if someone is looking for something to port, consider this.


----------

